# HELP bindings discs and screws



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

Just got my Salomon Relay XLT 2nd hand, and i didnt get any bindings discs or screws with it (soooooo annoying).

tryed to contact the people that sold it and they said they sent it over!

anyway ive decided to cut the loss, and try and get another disc and screws to fit on my bindings

they are large bindings, and i need the discs and screws so i can mount it on my board

any help, ill buy them online if i possibly could?

Thanks heap


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If you got a shop close by and perhaps if they are a salomon dealer, just take your bindings in, some disc are somewhat interchangable, as for the screws they are usually stainless steel 6m by 8 or 10mm iirc.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I would just call salomon and ask them for the piece you are missing. I always call the company and they are more then happy to help or point you in to the right place.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

can someone give me an australian salomon number or email address i can use to contact them about this?


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

OzSnow said:


> can someone give me an australian salomon number or email address i can use to contact them about this?


Here's the Amer Sports page, should help since Salomon is owned by them.

Amer Sports - Contacts: Amer Sports Australia


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

This problem still hasn't been solved

Don't want to have to use my old buttons again..

Anyone got ideas or sales?


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

1stshift6 :: 007-10.jpg picture by geartrade4 - Photobucket 

theres a photo of the binding discs which i didnt recieve

they are like 95mm wide and 10mm deep or something like that

hope this helps


----------



## Gibbo88 (Sep 9, 2011)

how did you buy them? Ebay? cos there is no reason why they would have sent the plates seperately and therefore just conveniently lost them. I'd hit them up for a refund cos it seems like they ripped you off. If you paid by paypal, you can take it further and the refund is a legally enforceable.

doesnt sound like you're having luck finding them seperately!

edit: also you could try calling salomon internationally, dont see why you'd be restricted to calling aust #'s as i doubt anything would actually be made here due to the small size of the market


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

OzSnow said:


> can someone give me an australian salomon number or email address i can use to contact them about this?


If you can't get a hold of the AU salomon number just start contacting everyone else.


----------

